# Tractor steering fluid



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

Have a Ford 4630 tractor,power steering not working ,my guess fluid low,but What do I use transmission fluid or hydraulic fluid or just plain power steering fluid in the pump?

I know it's low because there is a puddle on the ground,I need to fill it in order to find the leak.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

If i had some ATF handy i would use it don't sound like it will be in it long anyway .I use it in most all my things .An i got a few


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Use hydraulic fluid. That is what they came with. But you can use any of the others without hurting it. Most of the time it is a lose hydraulic line that will cause the problem.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Those tractors have a tube at the end of the hydraulic hoses that goes to the steering cylinders. The tube is subject to fracturing. Be careful when replacing it as it is easy to cross thread and if you damage the threads the repair is expensive


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

All the fords here use tranny fluid in the PS. Keeps it light and fast.


----------



## bqz (Jan 26, 2007)

> Most of the time it is a lose hydraulic line that will cause the problem


BINGO !! we have a winner. 

It was a lose fitting, tighting and filled it up with power steering fluid , worked like a brand-used one.

Thanks for the replies .


----------

